# Looking at a New S6 Avant need some advice



## Boonedock82 (Jan 21, 2007)

So I am looking at possibly grabbing a 02 or 03 S6 Avant.

I need some help in regards to what I should be looking out for. What are some of the common C5 problems? I currently have an MKV GTI and I held off on buying VAG for a long time due to some concerns with the MKIV platform. 

Does the C5 platform have the same electrical issues the MKIVs have seen what are some of the common problems seen, what are some of the things to look out for and what are the common maintenance things done for this car that one should keep an eye on.

Cheers
Matt


----------



## mikey k (Jun 24, 2009)

i'd just try and get one that has been maintained really well, low mileage or not. get one worth owning and not one because it's a good deal.

that's what i did and i'm happy to say that my S6 is probly the best, most reliable car i've owned. but like all cars things do wear out so youre going to want to change the control arms and tie rod ends and the coolant tank leaks. also, from gruven parts you can get the intake manifold linkage arms that are warrantied for life and cost a fraction of what the dealer would charge to put the same ****ty plastic arms back in. they are made of CNC'd aluminum and really help with the way the car runs 

oh yeah, and the 4.2 get's wayyyy better gas mileage than i ever imagined for how big the car is :beer:


----------

